
Teenager arrested over tweeting at Olympic diver - protomyth
http://www.cbssports.com/olympics/blog/eye-on-olympics/19694918/teenager-arrested-over-tweeting-at-olympic-diver
======
ColinWright
This report really doesn't seem to have got a handle - it was the same person
who sent those later tweets.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4317259>

